# June 6 blue marlin



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Had a fun trip today. Had just four customers in from Ohio, two guys and their wives, and they just wanted action. We made bait early in the morning and headed offshore. En route to our first stop for tuna, we passed the killer river rip, but kept on truckin towards the tuna grounds. Luckily, that was only a few miles further south. We tried for tuna for a few minutes before we convinced our customers that trolling the rip would be worth it today. After some easy convincing, we headed back north towards the rip and put baits out. Killer green on blue line with tons of grass spelled out a potentially epic day. We slowly started putting some solid gaffer mahi in the box when our short flat went off. Woody dropped back to the fish but before he could eat it, he was all over my rigger bait. Hooked up! Gave us a great show while we were clearing baits. Not 30 minutes later had a perfect sized rat blue for our customers, who had never caught a marlin before. After some quick pics and a short revival, the blue was swimming strong on his own again and made for a great release. Here are a few pics. Video to follow in a few days.

Captain Hunter Caballero


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet.................congrats on the blue!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thats awesome! how far out is the blue water??


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

NICE job boys!!!!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like there is an incredible rip stretching east to west from the Marlin rig to the Ram P.. Looks really nice! Wish I could make it out there right now!!!

Congrats on the blue!! Looks like the perfect day!

Tightlines...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great pics! I would say that was bigger rat marlin. Perfect seas it looks like. Did it hit a blue/white islander alone or was it rigged over a ballyhoo? Thanks for sharing and put that video up when you can.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to say that your rat blue was a decent fish by rat standards for sure! You guys did great out there and I'm inclined to think everyone had a blast because of all the smiles.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

sounds like you made the right call on the rip. Great Job and nice pics


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice report, With any luck we can get on the same rip this weekend just a little further east.


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words! Venice is a blast this time of year.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

great day, congrats


----------

